# Azeri: sen dedin ananla tanish etmeh isteyirsen



## Saida

Also meening of this please, I forgot.
And:  "tanish ederiz sonra sorarim"


----------



## ukuca

This one looks like a dialect, maybe Azerbaijani. I definitely understand what it says but sometimes Azerbaijani suprises us. So the second says:
I'll ask after we'll be acquainted with him/her/them.
if there's a comma between "ederiz" and "sonra" the meaning will be changed.

A little bit more context would help in these ones.


----------



## ukuca

About "sen dedin ananla tanish etmek isteyirsen", Are you sure that it's not "anamla"? if it is then the sentence says: "you told me, don't you want to meet (to be acquainted with) my mother?"

You should ask this one in the "other languages forum"


----------



## Saida

Yes it is some Azerbaijani dialect.
I will give the dialog I would like to know please. Perhaps it will be more clear.

CEM    Wednesday olabilir
Alex    ne zaman?
CEM    tam bilmiyorum ama seni ararimm
CEM    sen ne zaman istersin
Alex    bilmiren
Alex    sen mene degig desen yahshi olardi
Alex    belke 5
CEM    bakariz
CEM    yemek yiyelim mi birlikte
Alex    Oslo?
CEM    Oslo Asker yada bizim evde
CEM    sen ne istersen
Alex    sen dedin ananla tanish etmeh isteyirsen
CEM    tanish ederiz sonra sorarim
Alex    tamam
Alex    Asker, senin evinde saat 5
CEM    tamam


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Mod note: This thread has been moved from the Turkish forum.



			
				Turkish Sticky said:
			
		

> *Only Turkish
> *​ This forum is for Turkish (and Ottoman) only. All other Turkic languages (Azerbaijani, Turkmen, Kyrgyz, Kazakh, Uyghur, Uzbek etc.) should be discussed in the Other Languages forum.


----------

